# Be careful of what idiot you have do your taxes (scary story lol)



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So I’m cleaning out a taxi before starting my day.

it’s not too too bad but it needs vacuuming,

I check the glove box for anything in there, making sure there’s no moldy tuberware, MacDs bag ect.

find the inaurance/registration...


And


I find some ladies printed tax return.

It’s the Full tax return complete with enough info for identity theft!

take it in to the call center manager cause he’s the highest man on the totem pole at 8:00 pm.

I have a sit down with the manager and we look it over to identity whose it is, a drivers or passenger or whatnot.

The last driver of the cab was the paid tax professional the lady paid to file her return!


*sigh*

do they let just any idiot file people’s taxes these days?


----------

